# Tank for Victorians



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a trio of Nyereri Mwanza. Could i house them in a 40BR. I dont wanna have to end up putting them in my 55 with haps and peacocks.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not real familiar with that fish but a 40BR sounds big enough to me. Maybe ask in the victorian section to be sure.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you put just a trio in a 40BR, I suspect you would end up with just the male in short order. The nyereri that I've kept, are on par with robust Mbuna in terms of aggression. House them as you would larger more aggressive mbuna.


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

How many would you put in a group and with a ratio?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the they may live well if yu keep a male and at least 3 females with him. the male are constatly in sexual activity so 3 is a minimum to be kept inna 55G tank. for example inna 150 G tank 3 or 4 males with 6 to 8 females is a good ratio  
xris


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

IMO I kept a trio of Nyereri Rutis in a split 55gal and I never had any issues in that small of a space. they constantly bred and the male never showed any real aggression towards the females.


----------

